# People are the same on the internet as they are in real life



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Depends on the person. I'd say variation is anywhere from 40% up to 90%. Some people choose to be very truthful on the intrawebs, others spin a nice tale.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

LMAO
Sexy.

Um yea, people act different. People do it because they can!
Right now, I'm a musician who plays the cello professionally and uses my own hair as horse hair.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Only slightly.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

People are complex in real life illusions and delusions inclusive.

Without going into a veritable visage of complexities...my preference is for people to be exactly what it says on the label.


This is not always the case from an illusory or delusional point of view and who is observing

Ah people
bless there souls

*Slipper note liars i would bring bk the birch for they should stand tall imperfections and all....everyone else tis merely normal human nature


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

It has been my experience that quite a few people are similar IRL as they are on the internet, but I've never met anyone that had the same "feel" in instances. Fairly often, people are really different IRL compared to the internet. People that come across as self-effacing or inoffensive on the net are often quite ready to stand their ground in person. Similarly I have found several that were pretty close to being jerks on the net, but IRL were quite peaceful.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm way awesomer in real life.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I try to be exactly the same online and in RL. I have the advantage that online some of my ADD and anxiety related inhibitions are less obvious but I feel that only allows me to be more me.

Online makes it easier to find people like me who are very scarce in RL.

I even met my gf on an ADD community support site(not a dating site mind you!) and when I met her in RL she was exactly what I thought she would be and she said the same about me.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

wickeddesires said:


> *Slipper note liars i would bring bk the birch for they should stand tall imperfections and all....everyone else tis merely normal human nature


I agree dude.


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Internet world - I'm more likely to express what I want to instead of sugar-coating it. I don't have to worry about eye contact side tracking me, I don't get caught up in worrying what someone thinks about me, I am more me. I'm free to be me is a better way to say it. The only thing I get caught up in is making sure I spell correctly! It's still an extension of real life for me because I choose not to go down the path of dishonesty etc. 

So, in summary...it is a reflection of who a person truly is or wants to be, good or bad.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *I think the only difference between me online and in person is that, when I have the ability to type or write things about before they are posted, I am able to think things through better and come to a better conclusion. I would actually prefer to think much more before I talked in real life, but it would take me several minutes in some cases to answer and people would become very annoyed with me.
> 
> So, I'd have to agree with Turran's post. *


I'm essentially all of this. I've actually experimented with having a laptop in front of me, and writing out the things I said. I was surprisingly eloquent, noticeably so.

I do agree that people don't change their true personalities when switching, but I think that people tend to lose their humanity while being online as opposed to letting their true nature out, but I may be wrong. There is an Oscar Wilde quote, I believe: 

Man is least himself when he talks in his own person. Give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth. 

There we go.


----------



## Sreal (May 31, 2010)

I agree that the internet brings out different qualities in people. I'm a little less introverted and a little more eccentric (crazy! :crazy. I feel a little more detached with people online. Caused by a lack of physical human interaction.  

As for less consequences on the net, that does not make me want to do things that are irresponsible. My standards won't allow that. I still feel morally obligated to myself to do the 'right thing.' 

And yeah I edited this post more than 5 times (and it still is incoherent..) :wink:

If there was one thing I could take from the internet into the real world that would have to be Refresh/Reload. Feeling rundown or stressed? Just hit Refresh. :laughing:


----------

